# Next West Mids pint/bite Wed 6th April Black Boy Knowle



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, now the weather has started to change for the better and as a few lucky folks now have new cars. I thought it was time we all got together for a [smiley=gossip.gif] with a pint and something nice to eat.
Venue will be the Black Boy that is just the other side of Knowle not far from Solihull and the M42. It has a good menu and a very large car park set 100yds back from the main road.
Meet up at 6:30-7:00 to sit down at 7:15.
Here is the link to the place.
Let me know if you are up for it and I will start the usual list.

http://www.theblackboyknowle.co.uk/

M4rky... with a bit of luck.
TT4PJ
Hark
WozzaTT
forest
VSPURS
ron-cov
shurcomb and Rachel


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea - I'm a possible for this but its all dependant on work as always with me :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Unfortunately im working nights and will not be able to attend this  

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahhhh memories. Isn't this where me and my 'Dad' Vspurs got pulled over for my borderline tints? :roll:

I'll be there. Hopefully with some new wheels fitted by then.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one - I'll be there  .

Cheers,

Warren


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed, hopefully be OK for this. Might get the windows tinted first :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Stop winding Matt up and his window tinting remover dad! :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I might be able to make this one.

It's been a while.


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi
I'll be there Phil cheers 

Ron


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep count us in for this one Phil.

Cheers.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry Phil/guys and girls I'll be at Gem's mom and dad's 8) chatch up at the next one. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have had several folks PM me asking if the date for the pint could be the week before the 6th. This would make it the 30th of March.
I cannot please everyone all the time, but will try. :wink: So, give me some feedback and if we are all in agreement I will change it.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Phil,

I'll be away on holiday that week but no worries if it's changed - I'll try and make the next one.

Cheers,

Warren


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If changed to 30th March, i can make it but it will be very late as ill be working til 7.15pm, so i would say i cant make this.

Sorry, but if it suits others please go ahead with it Phil

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

No odds to me I don't think.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Makes no difference to us either, happy to go with whats easiest for others.

Cheers,


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The date of the original thread will stand as more folks will be there on the 6th than the thought of the week earlier.
I will look at sorting another pint out for Wednesday 1st of June and hope that with this much notice folks can arrange things so they can make it. I will have a look at the map and see where next we can meet up and let you know the venue in the next couple of weeks. 
By the way I have left May vacant due to the May day holiday and also there is the IOM jollie.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Worth noting it's Chelsea v Man Utd quarter final Champions League on the 6th!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Don't think any of us play football for either of these teams so can't think of a reason it should effect the pint. 
Having said that though I know some of you are into football so if you want to pull out then just let me know.
Also, I have just posted another thread for a second get together later in April during the Easter week at a pub in Newport (Shropshire). 
So there are a couple of ideas for you to think about.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Do you folks still want this to go ahead as I have also arranged another meet a couple of weeks later in Newport.
Daz this is your neck of the woods!


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Phil 
Sorry only just got back from Jersey so Havent kept up I'm still okay for the 6th but easy with whatever you decide

Ron


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Can we have a head count on the evening as I need to book the table.
Thanks.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sorry Phil, I'll be on the way back from Barcelona


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have had four folks request that they pull out of this so feel that it is best to cancel it and hope that the venue in Newtown is more of a success.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have had four folks request that they pull out of this so feel that it is best to cancel it and hope that the venue in Newtown is more of a success.


I hope its not in Newtown, it will be a long drive for most of us :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry, Newport...It comes with age you know.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry, Newport...It comes with age you know.


You said it


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, guess I should have checked this thread earlier this week, as I was looking forward to a nice big steak tonight. Never mind, count us in Phil for the other meet in Newport and we will see you there!

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## ron_cov (Feb 8, 2011)

Hpefully no one will read this and see how sad I am but it was such a lovely evening I put the top down and took the back roads from Cov to Knowle it was Carvery or curry at the Black Boy and I was peckish also had the nicest car in the car park without any other members around  8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You might have taken some pics for us. 8)


----------

